# First timer help with what to buy.



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi all, just joined up and I am going to take advantage of the DAS-6 PRO - Official Group Buy. 

Anyhow as a complete novice what pads and compunds do I need to start out with and what size pads? I will be using the polisher mainly on German paint bm's, vw, audi's etc. But will be starting on my mk4 r32.

I also need to stock up on shampoo, snow foam, microfibre cloths, tyre dressing, alloy wheel cleaner and engine cleaner/de greaser! 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Jon


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

cant help you with pads ect but i would recommend:

Shampoo: carchem or Gtechniq G-wash
Snowfoam: carchem
Mircofibres: costco
Tyre dressing: carpro pearl (mixed 1:1)
Wheel cleaner: autosmart smart wheels

hope this helps


----------



## Justbaldchris (Jul 6, 2014)

Will be watching this thread with interest as I too will be taking part in the group buy.

All this talk of pads and compounds is quite confusing at the moment.


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

Justbaldchris said:


> Will be watching this thread with interest as I too will be taking part in the group buy.
> 
> All this talk of pads and compounds is quite confusing at the moment.


Very much so Chris, I was just about to buy the DA but thought before taking the plunge to seek some advice on products.


----------



## Justbaldchris (Jul 6, 2014)

Just when I think I have it sorted I see different package deals with different coloured pads etc and confusions sets in..


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hopefully somebody will point us in the right direction!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Dazzel81 said:


> cant help you with pads ect but i would recommend:
> 
> Shampoo: carchem or Gtechniq G-wash
> 
> ...


Some good shouts above. Problem is everybody has their favourites, new stuff always coming out, people are loyal to brands etc.

Best advice I can give is don't rush, read up and search reviews.

Some products you can use for different tasks, for example PERL is a decent tyre dressing (in the dry anyway) but you can sort your interior out with it, plastics, rubber, leather etc.

Dear doesn't always mean best either some good stuff out there at low prices. A good example would be say FK1000p. Can use it to seal your wheels once clean which makes cleaning them less onerous in the future and you can get away without having to get loads of wheel cleaner. It's really good on paint as well so you wouldn't necessarily have to get a separate wax/sealant/coating.

Pads wise you will probably find most recommend HexLogic if starting out, with Megs 105/205 combo.

Good luck!


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

According to this thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=344266

Orange and black hex pads are a good start?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

You need to figure how bad your paint is to start with, that will dictate what you will need. 

TBH still not machine polished my cars yet! I use glazes that have filling properties as before I polish I want paint readings.


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> You need to figure how bad your paint is to start with, that will dictate what you will need.
> 
> TBH still not machine polished my cars yet! I use glazes that have filling properties as before I polish I want paint readings.


It's about average of a used car that's looks like it's never been machine polished if that helps? With swirl marks, bird poo burns etc. Not the worst paint tbh about average I'd say!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Orange and black should be OK, depends how much money you have to spend! I've got some red and white as well.

Serious Performance had a good deal on a while back for pads thinking about it.

Give Alex a call/drop him a line. I bet he can sort you out.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=336824


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

Still havent got round to buying anything yet. But I did notice the chemical guys snow foam group buy so I think I will give this a go.


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

I'd say get some hexlogic pads, orange and white that's what I use on my mk5 gti with megs 205/105 combo. My car was really bad for swirls but this combo worked great. Still a few swirls but this was my first time using a DA so I was very happy with the results. 

Bilt hamber auto foam gets my vote for snow foam :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

jonnyboy82 said:


> Still havent got round to buying anything yet. But I did notice the chemical guys snow foam group buy so I think I will give this a go.


http://www.envyvaleting.com/products-info.asp?id=188

http://car-chem.com/store/car-care-exterior/bug-tar-remover/snow-foam-5tlr

Paint is a complicated and not a straight forward issue,as all paint differs from vehicle to vehicle.
The best advise that can be given by anyone is a rough ball park guesstimate.:thumb:


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

Chris92VAG said:


> I'd say get some hexlogic pads, orange and white that's what I use on my mk5 gti with megs 205/105 combo. My car was really bad for swirls but this combo worked great. Still a few swirls but this was my first time using a DA so I was very happy with the results.
> 
> Bilt hamber auto foam gets my vote for snow foam :thumb:


Yes will give the hexlogic pads a try thanks.

Bilt hamber snow foam, theres just too much choice!


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

suspal said:


> http://www.envyvaleting.com/products-info.asp?id=188
> 
> http://car-chem.com/store/car-care-exterior/bug-tar-remover/snow-foam-5tlr
> 
> ...


Do you rate both these snow foams then?


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok, so im about to purchase my DAS-6 PRO. I am looking @ the DAS-6 PRO - Meguiars Hex Logic Kit @ £144.95. Is this suitable mostly for VAG paint as im a trader and would like to use this on my cars. Also what sealant is recommended to finish/protect the paint?


----------



## daz1972 (Dec 4, 2009)

I bought the Meguiars hex logic kit to use on my Skoda Octavia black magic paint outstanding results, i watched plenty of videos on you tube and got hold of a scrap panel to practice on.


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

daz1972 said:


> I bought the Meguiars hex logic kit to use on my Skoda Octavia black magic paint outstanding results, i watched plenty of videos on you tube and got hold of a scrap panel to practice on.


Which wax/sealant did you finish with?


----------



## daz1972 (Dec 4, 2009)

I use collonite 476s, i'm sure people will offer different products to use but i like it easy to work with and long lasting durability.


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

daz1972 said:


> I use collonite 476s, i'm sure people will offer different products to use but i like it easy to work with and long lasting durability.


Ok will try that one out. Thx


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

Still never got round to buying my DA but I am about to now. I will be using it mainly on Jap/Mercs and VAG. So my question is which pads and what gear?


----------

